# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Chimera Tool Samsung Module 12 Months License Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Chimera Tool Samsung Module 12 Months License Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:     *Chimera Tool Samsung Module  License Activation* is  meant for servicing  Samsung Galaxy cell phones. *
 Samsung License is activated with Chimera Tool server credits. It's necessary to register at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and provide us with your Username while placing an order. We'll add credits to your account after the order is complete. 
  As soon as credits deposited on your account, we will send you an email.
  To complete the process and receive an activation please login on الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] page and press “*Home*” button. Here you can add required license using received credits. Detailed step-by-step manual you can find الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Samsung Module*Reset Screen LockRoot/UnrootRepair EFSRead CodesRead / Write certificateRestore / Store backupInfoRepair IMEIReset EE LockRebootReset Reactivation LockMSL UnlockFirmware CompatibilityRepair Device Root KeyDevice InfoUnlockRead SPC/MSLPatch CertificateReset FRP LockSW ChangeNetwork repair Model Read Info Unlock Repair IMEI FRP Remove  Galaxy Ace (GT-S5830I) + + + -  Galaxy Ace Duos (GT-S6802) + + + -  Galaxy Fame with NFC (GT-S6810P) + + + -  Galaxy Grand Duos (GT-I9082) + + + -  Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE (GT-I9205) + + + -  Galaxy Mini 2 (GT-S6500D) + + + -  Galaxy Mini/Pop Plus (GT-S5570I) + + + -  Galaxy Note (GT-N7000) + + + -  Galaxy Note II (GT-N7100) + + + -  Galaxy Pocket Neo (GT-S5310) + + + -  Galaxy S2 (GT-I9100) + + + -  Galaxy S3 (GT-I9300) + + + -  Galaxy S3 LTE (GT-I9305) + + + -  Galaxy S4 (GT-I9500) - - - -  Galaxy S4 LTE (GT-I9505) + + + -  Galaxy S7 (all known versions) - + - +  Galaxy S Duos (GT-S7562) + + + -  Galaxy Y Duos (GT-S6102) + + + -   
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the  list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some  supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions.  Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product  page, or on the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].        *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
25-05-2019 04:51 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

